# Yahoo



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 2, 2005)

Today is Yahoo's 10th anniversary. For registered members, you can celebrate by getting free Baskins Robbins ice cream. You can also see what Yahoo's homepage looked like ten years ago. It's a trip! See http://www.yahoo.com


----------



## Juice (Mar 2, 2005)

You have to use the coupon today! Better hurry if you're on the East Coast!


----------

